# Anyone remember, Lillee, caught Willey, bowled Dilley?



## Bretrick (Dec 6, 2021)

December 18, 1979
WACA ground Perth


----------



## Purwell (Dec 25, 2021)

There was a similar one but I can't remember where or when.
"The batsman's Holding the bowler's Willey"


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 25, 2021)

I remember Wynken,  Blynken,  and Nod.


----------



## Devi (Dec 25, 2021)

Anyone remember, Lillee, caught Willey, bowled Dilley?​
I beg your pardon? (Just kidding! LOL)


----------

